# Weight gain challenge



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, you read the title right...

While most people are working on their 2013 resolution to start excercising and lose weight, I intend to gain weight in the upcoming year.
Last year I gained about 10kg's and I hope to equal that in 2013.

I'm not talking about feeding myself untill I'm morbidly obese... I'm talking about goïng to the gym and work like a horse to gain muscle mass.
Last year, I quit smoking, changed my diët and doubled my effort in the gym.... with result.
This year, I want to weight at least a 100kg's and lose a few pct's of fat to make the whole package look even better.

So.. to hell with all those "I can't train because of injury" or "I'm fat because of my genetics" people.
I'm goïng for it.. no pain, no gain...... 

What are your plans for this year to achieve in the gym???


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My plan will be to convince people who are only working out for aesthetic/health (non-sport related) purposes to stop referring to it as "training" -- because what are you training for?


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

Promethea said:


> My plan will be to convince people who are only working out for aesthetic/health (non-sport related) purposes to stop referring to it as "training" -- because what are you training for?


My question was "What are your plans for this year to achieve in the gym???".

So you're telling me that you want to go the gym and lecture everybody on the use of the word "training"??

Geezz... think of the friends you're gonna make.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Sarin said:


> My question was "What are your plans for this year to achieve in the gym???".
> 
> So you're telling me that you want to go the gym and lecture everybody on the use of the word "training"??
> 
> Geezz... think of the friends you're gonna make.


Yes, in no way was I joking. I am going to go to the gym, and I am going to listen to each conversation intently, and if I hear someone say "HAY MAN, HOW OFTEN U TRAIN??" I'm going to say, "excuse me sir - but are you referring to 'training' as something to ACTUALLY prepare for a sport, or do you mean simply working out.." And if its not to -actually- prepare for a sport, then I will lecture that person.. I'm actually going to go so far as to bring my own fold-up podium in my gym bag.. because this is a very serious matter and I was in no way joking.. and I'm still so not joking. Anyone who thinks I am has a sense of humor, and thats a very dangerous thing.


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Yes, in no way was I joking. I am going to go to the gym, and I am going to listen to each conversation intently, and if I hear someone say "HAY MAN, HOW OFTEN U TRAIN??" I'm going to say, "excuse me sir - but are you referring to 'training' as something to ACTUALLY prepare for a sport, or do you mean simply working out.." And if its not to -actually- prepare for a sport, then I will lecture that person.. I'm actually going to go so far as to bring my own fold-up podium in my gym bag.. because this is a very serious matter and I was in no way joking.. and I'm still so not joking. Anyone who thinks I am has a sense of humor, and thats a very dangerous thing.



Sorry to pop your bubble.. but "training" is defined as merely excercising to gain better performance, this can be physical or intellectual and doesn't nescessarily have to involve sports or competition as you claim.
Excercising, (as I like to call it), just for the sake of getting bigger, better or smarter without any competitive element easily qualifies as training as the process is still making ones performance better, even if it's not meant to prepare for competetition against someone or something.
And even if you still insist that competition should be involved, then "training" can be defined as preparing for competition against yourself by expanding your previous limits.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Sarin said:


> Sorry to pop your bubble.. but "training" is defined as merely excercising to gain better performance, this can be physical or intellectual and doesn't nescessarily have to involve sports or competition as you claim.
> Excercising, (as I like to call it), just for the sake of getting bigger, better or smarter without any competitive element easily qualifies as training as the process is still making ones performance better, even if it's not meant to prepare for competetition against someone or something.
> And even if you still insist that competition should be involved, then "training" can be defined as preparing for competition against yourself by expanding your previous limits.


Sounds pretty eXtreemee!


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh how many hotdogs have been wasted being thrown at another over mere semantics. 

The poor dogs, guys and gals... the poor dogs.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Promethea said:


> My plan will be to convince people who are only working out for aesthetic/health (non-sport related) purposes to stop referring to it as "training" -- because what are you training for?


Health and aesthetics, I think you answered your own question...


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I just lost ten pounds due to the stomach flu. It's terrible! I'm gaining it back. Eating toast right now. They also recommend bananas, Gatorade, etc.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Arbite said:


> Health and aesthetics, I think you answered your own question...


Its like those people who buy all-terrain sport utility vehicles to end up just driving it around the city because its a cute ride. At least they aren't calling it a safari. 

No, one does not "train" for aesthetics, or health.. one conditions their body, sure.. but like I said, what are you actually training for unless you DO something other than show up at the mall with your sport utility vehicle and abs, to hopefully "See and be seen" as they say.

People who work out to condition their bodies specifically for something -else- can call it training, oh and sure, the others can too - IF they want to sound like complete and utter douche bags.. just like the douche bags who buy a land rover and never use it for anything but looken kewt at da mall!1


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Promethea; Sounds like you need to chill. You can go crusading all you want of how people say things, but it won't change anything but to paint you as a douchebag yourself. And as for training. I train to be able to lift more weight than the other guys. So there.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Its like those people who buy all-terrain sport utility vehicles to end up just driving it around the city because its a cute ride. At least they aren't calling it a safari.
> 
> No, one does not "train" for aesthetics, or health.. one conditions their body, sure.. but like I said, what are you actually training for unless you DO something other than show up at the mall with your sport utility vehicle and abs, to hopefully "See and be seen" as they say.
> 
> People who work out to condition their bodies specifically for something -else- can call it training, oh and sure, the others can too - IF they want to sound like complete and utter douche bags.. just like the douche bags who buy a land rover and never use it for anything but looken kewt at da mall!1


I train. And I do it for health and aesthetics. I like looking better and healthier. Every day I'm better looking and healthier than the day before. Not to mention stronger and faster. That's training, if you consistently better yourself.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkyNWO said:


> Promethea; Sounds like you need to chill. You can go crusading all you want of how people say things, but it won't change anything but to paint you as a douchebag yourself. And as for training. I train to be able to lift more weight than the other guys. So there.


But what about those inspirational imgs I see on tumblr saying that its best to compete with oneself. And chilling, as you say, is not an option - for, how will I maintain teh *eXrreeeme*!


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

What are you, 12? Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Yes, in no way was I joking. I am going to go to the gym, and I am going to listen to each conversation intently, and if I hear someone say "HAY MAN, HOW OFTEN U TRAIN??" I'm going to say, "excuse me sir - but are you referring to 'training' as something to ACTUALLY prepare for a sport, or do you mean simply working out.." And if its not to -actually- prepare for a sport, then I will lecture that person.. I'm actually going to go so far as to bring my own fold-up podium in my gym bag.. because this is a very serious matter and I was in no way joking.. and I'm still so not joking. Anyone who thinks I am has a sense of humor, and thats a very dangerous thing.


Train | Define Train at Dictionary.com
_verb_
22. to treat or manipulate so as to bring into some desired form, position, direction, etc.: to train one's hair to stay down.

I think this definition applies to working out, as one is manipulating their body in order to bring about a desired form/physique.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to gain 10 kg. Though I won't go to the gym. At least I don't want to.

I will gain this primarily just by eating more. It's gonna be hard, because my metabolism is insane.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Train | Define Train at Dictionary.com
> _verb_
> 22. to treat or manipulate so as to bring into some desired form, position, direction, etc.: to train one's hair to stay down.
> 
> I think this definition applies to working out, as one is manipulating their body in order to bring about a desired form/physique.


All the pedantic intpness and googling in the world can't stop it from sounding douchy.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkyNWO said:


> What are you, 12? Go troll somewhere else.


Yes, you have identified my age, and my motivation accurately here. In no way was my actual intention my intention, and I am in fact a twelve year old mythological creature who exists merely to torment insecure, overcompensating men.


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Good. Then that's sorted out.


----------



## ester62 (Jan 17, 2013)

I want to visit the gym twice a day in this year and see the results


----------

